# الموسوعة الهندسية تحتاج هممكم



## ام وائل الأثرية (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الى اعضاء ملتقى الهندسة الطبية .......
تم بعون الله فتح الموسوعة الشاملة لقسم الهندسة الطبية, نحن بدأنا العمل فيها فعليا لكن نحتاج الى مساعدتكم و وتعاونكم معنا لان العمل فيها كثير جدا ونحن بحاجة الى مقالات منقحة وممتازة لأضافتها الى الموسوعة وهذا كله يحتاج الى وقت كبير , وهدفنا ان يتم افتتاح موقع الموسوعة بشكل رسمي في تأريخ مميز لموسوعة مميزة واتفقنا ان يكون يوم 1\1\2011 
لذا نحن بحاجة الى جهودكم معنا
 




*​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (6 أكتوبر 2010)

طبعا الموسوعة تابعة لملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## Ahmad Hamedy (6 أكتوبر 2010)

هل من الممكن ان يضاف للموقع الجديد برنامج هندسة التخلص الامن من النفايات الطبية جمع ومعالجة وردم بطريقة تعود بالنفع علي الانسانية جمعاء


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (6 أكتوبر 2010)

> *هل من الممكن ان يضاف للموقع الجديد برنامج هندسة التخلص الامن من النفايات الطبية جمع ومعالجة وردم بطريقة تعود بالنفع علي الانسانية جمعاء*


يبدو أنه موضوع مهم ومفيد ، فهلا أدرجتم المقال من فضلكم
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Ahmad Hamedy (6 أكتوبر 2010)

اعمل بشركة رائدة بهذا المجال وهو برنامج للتخلص الامن من النفايات الطبية وهو موضوع شيق ومهم وبه جوانب متعددة وكان بودي ان تكون الاطروحه بصةرة مناقشة علمية مع المتخصصين حتي يستفيد الجميع او كما يحلو لكم


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (6 أكتوبر 2010)

نعم ننتظر طرحكم للموضوع ،كنت دائما أسأل نفسي عن كيفية *التخلص الامن من النفايات الطبية
فعلا الموضوع يحتاج المتابعة
جزاكم الله خيرا
*


----------



## نورصباح المختار (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
نرجو من اعضاء ملتقى الهندسة الطبية المشاركة بهذه الموسوعه الرائعه فنحن بحاجه الى تعاونكم معنا بالقليل من وقتكم لكي يتم الافتتاح في التاريخ المحدد


----------



## نورصباح المختار (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ahmad hamedy قال:


> هل من الممكن ان يضاف للموقع الجديد برنامج هندسة التخلص الامن من النفايات الطبية جمع ومعالجة وردم بطريقة تعود بالنفع علي الانسانية جمعاء


 
السلام عليكم
نرجو منك ارسال جميع المعلومات عن هذا البرنامج باسرع وقت ممكن حتى نرى كيفية ادراجه في الموسوعة


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (6 أكتوبر 2010)

وعليك السلام ،أهلا نور آسفة عما بدر مني
ولكن هل تستطيعين إخباري بالمواضيع التي تم إدراجها في الموسوعة كي لا أضيع وقتي بها وأختار الأفضل 


> *السلام عليكم
> نرجو منك ارسال جميع المعلومات عن هذا البرنامج باسرع وقت ممكن حتى نرى كيفية ادراجه في الموسوعة*


----------



## نورصباح المختار (6 أكتوبر 2010)

اهلا اختي , ولا يهمك 
بالبداية صدمت عندما وجدت الموضوع منقول لكن الاخت زرقه السماء وضحت لي الامر 
اختي العزيزة سوف ارسل لكي ايميلي عبر الرسائل الخاصه لكي يتم الاتفاق على المنهج الذي سنتبعه في الموسوعه


----------



## نورصباح المختار (6 أكتوبر 2010)

اختي لم استطع ارسال الرسالة الخاصة لكي حاولي ارسال ايميلك لي او اي وسيلة اتصال اخرى


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن تأخذوا ما امتلك من معلومات من موقع مجموعتي على جوجل:

http://groups.google.com/group/bambouk4bmeng

مع تمنيات لكم بالنجاح والتوفيق والسلام عليكم


----------



## نورصباح المختار (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس محمد على استجابتك السريعه , اكيد سنحتاج للرابط كثيرا 
,لكن نحن ايضا بحاجه الى جهودكم معنا بالعمل في الموسوعه


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (7 أكتوبر 2010)

نورصباح المختار قال:


> ,لكن نحن ايضا بحاجه الى جهودكم معنا بالعمل في الموسوعه



كيف ممكن نساعد أيضا


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (8 أكتوبر 2010)

> *كيف ممكن نساعد أيضا*


بارك الله فيكم مهندسنا
يمكنكم المساعدة بجمع المقالات المفيدة من الملتقى ووضعها في ملف ورد ورفعها في هذا الموضوع أو ارسالها الى المشرفة زرقة السماء وهي من سيتولى نقلها الى الموسوعة وترتيبها
فالموسوعة ماهي في الحقيقة الا خلاصة الجهود المبذولة في الملتقى ...
وستتميز بإذن الله بالمواضيع القيمة الموجودة في الملتقى ومساهماتكم الطيبة
حياكم الله


----------



## زرقة السماء (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

مرحبا أنا متابعة معكم . .. بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله يبدوا ان الهندسة الطبية ستسبق الجميع


----------



## نورصباح المختار (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس محمد يامن قال:


> كيف ممكن نساعد أيضا


 السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك
نحن الان ننتظر استجابة باقي الاعضاء لكي يتم وضع الخطة وتوزيع المهام على الجميع ,اما اذا كنت مستعد للمشاركه من الان فهناك مواضيع نحتاج فيها الى عضو واحد ,فالرجاء اختر التخصص الذي تريد وابلغنا لكي يتم الاتفاق على طريقة العمل ...... شاكرين لك تعاونك معنا


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (8 أكتوبر 2010)

> *نحن الان ننتظر استجابة باقي الاعضاء لكي يتم وضع الخطة وتوزيع المهام على الجميع ,اما اذا كنت مستعد للمشاركه من الان فهناك مواضيع نحتاج فيها الى عضو واحد ,فالرجاء اختر التخصص الذي تريد وابلغنا لكي يتم الاتفاق على طريقة العمل ...... شاكرين لك تعاونك معنا*​


السلام عليكم
أختي لم تخبريني عن المواضيع التي تم نقلها؟ هل وصلك الايميل؟
بارك الله فيك


----------



## نورصباح المختار (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اجل اختي وصلي وقمت باضافتكي وانا الان متواجده على الماسنجر ( الياهو )ان امكنكي الان فانا جاهزة


----------



## فداء (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله في جهودكم وسوف انضم اليكم باذن الله لاحقا


----------



## Ahmad Hamedy (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*النفايات الطبية*

احببت ان اشارك في بادىء الامر بمعلومات عامة عن النفايات الطبية والتي يحتاج اليها كل من له علاقه بها سواء من قريب او بعيد كذلك كما ذكرت عامة ومن الممكن ان تكون اكبر من ذلك بكثير واكثر تخصصية ولعلها تكون بداية لمعرفه ووعي بيئي لمجتمعاتنا


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندسنا الكريم
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
ننتظر البقية..


----------



## Ahmad Hamedy (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*ادارة النفايات الطبية*

معلومات عامة ومفيده عن ادارة النفايات الطبية لتكوين قاعدة علمية اصيلة


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> *معلومات عامة ومفيده عن ادارة النفايات الطبية لتكوين قاعدة علمية اصيلة*​


تسجيل متابعة 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Ahmad Hamedy (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*علم السموم البيئية*

نحو وعي بيئي للحفاظ علي صحة الانسان ذلك المخلوق المكرم


----------



## Ahmad Hamedy (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللائحة التنفيذية للنظام الموحد لإدارة نفايات الرعاية الصحية بدول مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية*

نحو وعي بيئي حفاظا علي صحة الانسان


----------



## Ahmad Hamedy (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*المخلفات الطبية للأدوية السامة بمراكز وأقسام علاج الأورام*

نحو وعي بيئي حفاظا علي صحة الانسان


----------



## نورصباح المختار (10 أكتوبر 2010)

فداء قال:


> بارك الله في جهودكم وسوف انضم اليكم باذن الله لاحقا


 
شكرا لك ونتمنى ان يكون انضمامك لنا باسرع وقت ان شاء الله


----------



## Ahmad Hamedy (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*انظمة معالجة النفايات الطبية*

هناك ثلاث نظم معالجة النفايات الطبية وهي كالتالي:-

inceinerator
microwave
autoclave
وسوف اقوم بارفاق صور للنظم الثلاث ومن ثم سوف احاول تغطية طريقة العمل لكلا منهما بالتتابع


----------



## أبو موئل (11 أكتوبر 2010)

thanksalot


----------

